# High Speed Internet availability in Jocotepec?



## cayzer (Apr 19, 2008)

Greetings to Forum readers, we are Canadians who have just completed the purchase of a home in Jocotepec. We were unable to get a clear understanding of Internet availability (High Speed in particular) prior to returning to Canada. Now that everything has completed we are trying to get an answer on this question. 

Any info would be helpful as we hope to resolve somethings, in advance of our return this fall, which cannot come soon enough, given our cold miserable spring weather.

Thanks


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! We have a couple of posters from the Chapala area (I think that's what you are talking about) who will know.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

If you are in-town there is Telmex DSL. Outside of town will depend on how many neighbors you have and who they are (Internet users or poor)


----------



## pedro (May 15, 2007)

yes telmex infinitum and lagunanet. i am in chapala and use infinitum -have had excellent service. it's slower on the weekend because all the kids are in the cyber cafes downloading music-jeje!
i believe you should be there to get hooked up properly.
one of the things you have to get rid of if you want it to be a pleasure living here is get rid of the "instant gratification" that you feel is your right nob.
i ain't being nasty saying that- i know you are excited to move here but some ducks get in the row slower and in different ways than you're used to in bc.


----------

